# à l'enseigne de la veuve : j'en tenons



## spectator

Bonsoir! Je trouve dans "La femme au dixhuitième siècle" de frères Goncourt une expression d'argot que j'ai de la peine à comprendre (c'est celle en italique)
"... aux jeunes filles qui se conduisent mal, à celles qui sont comme dit le peuple, «à l'enseigne de la veuve : _j'en tenons_.»
Qui peux me donner la clef de ce mistère?
merci


----------



## Corsicum

_Être enceinte_
veuve j'en tenons (être logée chez la -)
http://www.languefrancaise.net/recherche/liste.php?motsclef=loge&submit=Ok&moduless=siterech


----------



## marget

Tu ne comprends pas "j'en tenons" ? Je pense que cela veut dire "je suis d'accord avec elles".  Tenir de veut dire "ressembler à/imiter" dans un sens, je pense. Peut-être que la terminaison de la première personne au pluriel évoque un vieil usage.


----------



## spectator

Ah ça! Merci, Corsicum! Je ne l'aurais jamais imaginé!!! Je croyais qu'il pouvait signifier "Je suis sexuellement disponible". Encore merci!


----------



## Aoyama

> _Être enceinte_


Bravo Corsicum, je ne l'eus pas su non plus.
On parle donc ici de "filles mères", on l'aura compris.
Maintenant, l'origine de l'expression (que je ne connais pas) serait intéressante.
On a : veuve poignet, veuve = guillotine ...
En tenir : recevoir ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne connaissais pas, j’ai eu le plaisir de découvrir aussi. 

Hypothèses pour l’étymologie :
_Veuve _: celle qui est sans appuis, solitaire, non mariée : fille mère 

_J’en tenons_ :
*J'en Tenons*_ pouvait aussi s'entendre comme Jean Tenon_
Comédie des proverbes : _« Ils peuvent bien jouer au jeu *J'en tenons* »,_
_Jouer au jeux du j’en tenons = nous sommes pris ou attrapés_ 
La comédie de proverbes : Par Michael Kramer
http://books.google.fr/books?id=jsZymhZZCA0C&pg=PA364&dq=%22j'en+tenons%22&lr=&cd=1#v=onepage&q=%22j'en%20tenons%22&f=false

On peut, peut être, en déduire :
_Etre Logée à l’enseigne des filles mères qui se sont fait piéger= être enceinte sans soutient, sans être mariée __*=* Etre logée chez (à la / comme) la veuve j’en tenons. _


----------



## spectator

...et encore dans BIBLIOGRAPHIE DE LA FRANCE Di Adrien Jean Quentin Beuchot,Cercle de la librairie (GOOGLE BOOKS)
il y un contract de mariage d'une couple logée chez "la veuve Jeantenons"...
(to be continued)


----------



## spectator

...qui est evidemment un contract burlesque, dans deux jeunes gens pauvres. Donc "la veuve Jeantenons" , chez laquelle ils étaient logés, etait donc un argot bien connu mais le vrai sens m'echappe encore...
(to be continued)


----------



## itka

Il me semble que d'après l'explication fournie par Corsicum, le sens est clair : ces deux jeunes gens doivent se marier parce que la jeune femme est enceinte. (logés chez la veuve J'en tenons)


----------

